# Time for 'poo number two!



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,I know you all are such knowledgeable people that I'm sure you can answer my question!
We currently have a boy Dexter,pretty much 10 months old. The breeder we got Dexter from is expecting another litter this month,and will be ready 8 weeks later. In the mean time,we are moving house in a month.
My question is,which *** do you think is best to get? Dexter will be a year old when the new pup comes home. My first instinct was to get a boy but then (as often happens) I did some reading on the internet and I got rather confused. i read that bringing another boy in could cause aggression and fighting between the two dogs,and it's best to get a girl,if you already have a boy in the house.
What do you think?

Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have always had boys and like you was going to have another boy. I just didn't want to risk any jealousy or double leg- cocking in the house! I also heard that 2 boys rough play a lot and can get over the top. So I went for a girl and didn't look back. There is no rivalry and they are quite devoted to each other. Bonnie will not stand any rough play from dexter and will squeal loudly to warn him off. Saying that Karen (cockadoodledoo) has 2 boys who are great together.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

So,it just depends on the character of the dogs? I really like the thought of two boys but I obviously don't want any jealousy/fighting. I think I am leaning more towards a girl now.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We're in the same boat as you and hope to bring home a second pup at the end of August. I'm going for a girl as I don't want to risk too much testosterone, especially as I have 3 human boys also! - and to be honest, I'm in need of some female company! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I sought (and got)lots of advice about this too...and in the end I think it just boils down to the personality of the dog. When choosing Ted yesterday we could have also chosen a little girl whose temperament was more like Bettys
( bit more of a confident , bossy knickers!)so decided it was better to have a contrast - but it was based on temperament rather than ***. 
There are so many people with different multi dog combinations on here I think if one was significantly better than the other we would all know about it!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I just want the lowest chance of too many clashes between the dogs. If we got a girl it would even up the numbers


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to say although only on day two I am loving having one of each....only problem is that because my cat is also a girl I keep referring to Ted as her/she!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have to say although only on day two I am loving having one of each....only problem is that because my cat is also a girl I keep referring to Ted as her/she!!!


It was bound to happen! I'm sure Ted won't mind as long as you're making a fuss of him!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, you have to judge it on the temperament of your existing dog and what you can find out about the temperament of a new puppy.
I think you should visit a litter with an open mind and decide on the day. No one knows yor dog/s better than you, so that makes you the best judge 
Good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gemma go for it  

Ref male or female ... each dog is different regardless of *** ... my parents have a mixed pack now and I have been brought up with all males, or mixed *** dogs and now myself have all girls .. so it really is based on the dog as an individual rather than the *** ... 

Can't wait to hear more about you new puppy xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

It was my partner who suggested getting another 'poo and this is someone who *doesn't like dogs*! He absolutely adores Dexter and gets so much enjoyment from him.
I'm really going to try and enjoy the puppy stage this time,last time I was just trying to do everything right,as well as pick up all the poos and wees and get up during the night etc that I didn't really enjoy it. He was definitely worth it though


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Always had boys... even got 4 sons !!
Just me and my female cat - greatly out-numbered !
Anyway we had 2 dogs before these 2, the eldest was 5 when we got no 2.
There is a year gap between Rascal and Scamp - never had any aggressiveness or leg cocking indoors.
Scamp was 'done' at 17 mths, I don't know whether this reduced potential problems, Rascal hasn't been done, he has always been top dog and puts Scamp in his place even though Scamp is much bigger and double Rascal's weight.
I think personality has some effect, good luck with no 2 !!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

